# made my very first batch of hard cheese



## cnsranch (Sep 29, 2010)

Yes I did! So excited!I made farm house chedder. Cross your fingers it comes out good it now has to age a month after i wax it tomarrow! Anyone else make this type beforr? What did you think?how did yours turn out?


----------



## unioncreek (Jun 18, 2002)

I don't wax the cheese that I'm going to use with two months. I use a salt brine to wash them about once a week for the first month and then maybe the second month about once. Never had a problem doing it this way. If everything is sterilized when you start you don't have a problem. 

Congrats on the Farmhouse Cheddar.

Where in north ID are you? I'm 60 miles south of Spokane.

Bobg


----------



## cnsranch (Sep 29, 2010)

Abt 10 mi north of cda.i will have to experiment more when i have more milk coming in, today i am doing another batch of farm house cheddr but using goat milk instead last time i used cow.


----------



## Laverne (May 25, 2008)

I have found that 4 mos. is the minimum aging time for my liking, 6 mos. is better. I went through the waxing thing and now I use a Foodsaver and stick it in the bag, suck out the air and you're done. After I take it out of the press I put it in brine to draw out the moisture to form a rind, doing this about 3 days, then about 3-5 days air drying with a thin cloth on it. Then in the bag it goes.


----------



## Hannah90 (May 2, 2012)

How are you all aging your cheese?


----------



## ilovetodig (Apr 15, 2007)

Laverne said:


> I have found that 4 mos. is the minimum aging time for my liking, 6 mos. is better. I went through the waxing thing and now I use a Foodsaver and stick it in the bag, suck out the air and you're done. After I take it out of the press I put it in brine to draw out the moisture to form a rind, doing this about 3 days, then about 3-5 days air drying with a thin cloth on it. Then in the bag it goes.


 How do you mix your brine. I will have milk in the next two weeks and want to try the cheddar without waxing. Any other tips for a first timer? I hae made other cheeses but not cheddar.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

ilovetodig said:


> How do you mix your brine. I will have milk in the next two weeks and want to try the cheddar without waxing. Any other tips for a first timer? I hae made other cheeses but not cheddar.


As a newbie cheesemaker who has yet to try cheddar, I'm interested in this too.


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

Me too.


----------

